# Alienware M15x



## SvenAmend (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe PC Freunde,

habe seit 3 Tagen nun endlich mein hei ersehntes o.g. Notebook bekommen. Folgenede Ausstattung habe ich unter der Haube:
Intel T9300 2,5ghz 6mb cache
4GB DDR 2 PC-5300
NVIDIA 9800M-GT 512MB
320GB HDD 16MB SATA2

lief auch soeit ganz gut nur habe ich seit kurzem einen roten Pixelfehler auf meinem Display und die Grafikkarte wird beim zocken 91°C heiss was mir ein bischen krass vorkommt, hat jemand vielleicht das selbe Problem bzw. das selbe System. Und könnt ihr bei eurem M15x eigentlich neue Grafiktreiber installieren das klappt bei mir nämlich auch nicht.
Da hätte ich für 1800 eier mehr erwartet


----------



## kc1992 (17. Mai 2009)

Hast du mal im Herstellerforum nachgesehen, ob von deinem Notebook ähnliche Fälle bekannt sind?
Es scheint sich wohl um eine Überhitzung deiner Graka zu handeln, wenn du Pixelfehler bekommst und sie beim Gamen durchgehend auf 91° ist.. 
Ich will gar nicht wissen wie heiss deine Spawas dann sind oO.
Lad dir mal GPU-Z herunter und berichte uns wie heiss die Spannungswandler sind während du zockst oder etwas GPU-Lastiges treibst.


----------



## Xion4 (17. Mai 2009)

Also hört sich echt nicht gut an, tippe auch auf die GraKa. Kauf dir so eine Platte zum drunterlegen (zusätzliche Kühlung) unter das Notebook, sollen ganz gut helfen.

Naja, und ein Notebook zum zocken, ich weiss nicht, für 1800€ hätte ich schon nen echt guten PC haben können. Und dazu ein Notebook


----------



## BK_90 (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab den Zalman Notebook Cooler ZM-NC 1000 und die Temps sinken bei meinem Notebook um mindestens 10° (bis zu 15°) und ist dabei absolut leise. Ich hab ein HP mit Intel P7350 und 9600M-GT und ich hab bei der Graka auch Temps von über 80° (ohne Zusatzkühler)


----------



## SvenAmend (5. August 2009)

hat eigentlich jemand auch Probleme mit den Sondertasten Stealthmode etc. angeblich soll das ja mit dem x36 Bios oder so behoben werden was bei mir auch drauf ist. Aber da tut sich nix ich muss schon sagen wenn man wie alienware mit einer angeblichen 200 Punkte Qualitätsprüfung wirbt welche die Mitarbeiter abstreiten zu kennen und dann so ein absolutes scheißteil abliefert sollte man sich doch vor angepissten Kunden nicht mehr retten können viielleicht deshalb lange Wartezeiten beim Service . Niemehr Alienware das war das erste und letzte Mal.


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2009)

Zurück geben. Bei Dell und Reklamation hast du nur "Brassel" wie der Rheinländer sagt. Das ist aber erst seit dem die in Polen sind. Damals war der Support echt spitze. Gib das Ding einfach im Rahmen deises 14 Tägigen Rückgaberechts zurück sag du seist mit der Leistung unzufrieden. wenn du deine Kohle wieder hast neu ordern. Ich tippe bei dir auf Montags Produkt.

Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken meinen PC wegzuklatschen und mir ein M17 von Alienware zu holen.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. August 2009)

wie kann man so viel fürn schnödes notebook ausgeben??


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2009)

Wer weiß was der sich da alles reinbauen hat lassen. schnöde ist das nicht,denke mal das wird ne Crossfire X oder SLI Config sein. Da biste schnell bei 1800 Eiern. Aber mit einem Desktop auch,soviel ist klar.


----------



## SvenAmend (5. August 2009)

Das Geld hatte ich ausgegeben weil ich für mein Informatik Studium ein gescheites transportables Notebook brauche und ich nur mit hervoragendem Equipment arbeiten will, is ne kleine macke von mir. Für 1800 Euronen eine gutes SLI Laptop schön wärs


----------



## Intel*Bennz (5. August 2009)

aso...^^ nen desktop kriegt man weit darunter orca26...ich muss es wissen (gtx275 sli)


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2009)

Ja ok,dann glaube ich dir


----------



## KennyKiller (7. August 2009)

was 1800Euro für den Laptop????? Da hättest du den Quadcore bekommen!!! Acer Aspire 8935G-904G100WN (LX.PD30X.008) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## midnight (7. August 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> was 1800Euro für den Laptop????? Da hättest du den Quadcore bekommen!!! Acer Aspire 8935G-904G100WN (LX.PD30X.008) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Multiple Satzzeichen waren noch nie hilfreich.

Und fang jetzt bitte nicht an, Alienware und Acer zu vergleichen.

so far


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2009)

Ich steh auch auf Alienware Design,würde mir gerne eins kaufen aber ich finde den Konfigurator bei Dell *******. Da sind viele Sachen die nicht genauer erklärt werden.Z.b. der TV Tuner,oder das Zusätzliche Ladegerät mit Spannungsdingsda... wer weiß was das alles genau sein soll.


----------



## midnight (7. August 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ich steh auch auf Alienware Design,würde mir gerne eins kaufen aber ich finde den Konfigurator bei Dell *******. Da sind viele Sachen die nicht genauer erklärt werden.Z.b. der TV Tuner,oder das Zusätzliche Ladegerät mit Spannungsdingsda... wer weiß was das alles genau sein soll.



Lesen bildet. Also ich weiß nicht, was an dem konfigurator so schlecht ist. Ok, bis auf die Tatsache, das er ab und an garnicht funktioniert. Aber an sich ist das Ding idiotensicher.

so far


----------



## KennyKiller (7. August 2009)

naja dein Problem wenn du soviel Geld ausgiebst, den gleichen als "billigen" Acer oder Samsung hättest du für vllt 1300Euro bekommen, aber wie gesagt dein Problem, Für 500Euro könnte man sich ja ein verchromtes Gehäuse holn xd^^


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Lesen bildet. Also ich weiß nicht, was an dem konfigurator so schlecht ist. Ok, bis auf die Tatsache, das er ab und an garnicht funktioniert. Aber an sich ist das Ding idiotensicher.
> 
> so far



Ja lesen bildet aber wenn es da nichts genaueres zum anklicken gibt was näher beschreibt kann ich nix lesen du Hecht.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. August 2009)

was soll man denn zb. bei nem Tv Tuner großartig beschreiben?


----------



## wolf7 (8. August 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> was 1800Euro für den Laptop????? Da hättest du den Quadcore bekommen!!! Acer Aspire 8935G-904G100WN (LX.PD30X.008) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland




es gibt nur ein Problem dabei 15 zoll kontra *18,4* zoll 

9800GT (wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab) kontra HD4670 
und zu guter letzt zu deinem ach so tollen quad core: der hat gerade mal 2Ghz pro kern, also benötigt der schon fast zwingend games, welche quadcore optimiert sind... deswegen lohnt sich der Q9000 eig gar net wirklich, es sei denn man will wirklich nur zeug machen, wie videos convertieren etc. was nur cpu leistung braucht und quadcore optimiert ist.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. August 2009)

Kuck dir mal Benchmarks an in jedem aktuellen Spiel überholen die Quadcores jeden 2Kerner!


----------

